# is anyone having trouble accessing the 2nd cycle of IVF on the nhs!



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

if anyone is having trouble accessing the 2nd ivf cycle on the nhs can you please get in touch with me as i have been requested by the welsh assembly to find out

many thanks


----------



## Juls78 (May 2, 2009)

Not me, in fact they have bbeen nothing more than helpful. Thanks to all the hard work!!! xxxxx


----------

